# Marshall JCM 800 head for sale, 600 bucks



## Veers

FOR SALE:

Marshall JCM 800 head.

Converted from 2x12 combo, retolexed in blonde. Works great, comes with a set of new knobs. Been jerked around on Ebay too many times, so I'm listing it here once again. 600 plus shipping takes it.











If you have any questions just ask. My email is mr_goodbomb@yahoo.com and my AIM is makemeasamichhoe.


Serious inquiries only, too many losers backing out of deals these days.


----------



## leblanc74

is it still available ?


----------



## leblanc74

is it still available ?


----------



## Veers

It's been sold for a good while. Got a few messages about it lately. Kinda irks me because I probably sold it for 550 and no one wanted it, now several people do. Ha.


----------



## steelhorse

That's the shit! I can see it has the real deal Drakes in there too, dayum!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

not interested in buying it , but who did the work ? looks good ...!


----------

